
Crowdcube crashed because so many people want to invest in app-only bank Mondo - micheljansen
http://uk.businessinsider.com/mondo-crowdcube-crash-2016-2?r=US&IR=T
======
chedabob
It looks like more than a few people managed to complete their investment:
[https://twitter.com/ilovefluffy/status/704305351504617473](https://twitter.com/ilovefluffy/status/704305351504617473)

